# Parasound Halo C1 or C2



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with these pre/pro's. I like the idea of being able to add additional channels to help fill your room and mix them based on user settings.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

well my boss has and uses the Halo C2 connected to the Halo A51. pretty amazing setup for movies especially. not to say that its not amazing for audio, its just that his Halcro seperates are a bit better.

Personally i havent gotten much chance to mess with it as he usually only has the halcro stuff hooked up. but its a pretty nice preamp to play with and can output some awesome sound.


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have the Parasound C1. The only differences between the C1 and the C2 is the nice to look at but not really needed display and one additional component video input. 
I got the C1 as a package deal with an A51 amp at a "could not refuse" price:bigsmile: 
The C1/C2 has excellent sound and versatility. I only use the additional channels to drive some bass shakers (after spending thousands for equipment - this $100 item gets the most kudos...go figure) but I do have a 7.2 system (two subs).
Until someone builds in video processing (like the Anthem AVM-50 or Statement D2) at a REASONABLE price:spend: , this is a keeper!
fyi, I had a Proceed PAV and an Anthem AVM-20 prior to getting the C1.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Save up them bones for the Anthem Statement D2, its amazing i saw one locally and the VPX video is incredible, even SD-DVD was nothing short of fantastic. The lack of HDMI on the Halo's is quite a pickle for todays new gear... even DVI seems folly.

If you are ready to drop the coin grab the most you can.

~Bobby


----------



## tlqualman (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the C1 and love the sound quality, my unit is dead quiet. I would have saved up for the Anthem D2 Statment but found a steal on a demo C1 at half the Anthem's price and decided I could live without the video processing. I also have the Halo amps and they kick butt. Also someone mentioned that the only difference in the C1 and C2 was the display screen on the C1 and an extra component input, thats true. But the power supplies are also different between the C1 and C2 with the C1 having the larger, I don't know how much of the extra supply goes for the video display. If you can do without the video processing the C1/2 are great processors.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

TBH A C1 + DVDO VP50 would be sweet but with HD-DVd/Blu-Ray in order to do the 7.5 (if you setup the L/R Axis) you have to optical unless I am mistaken and its allowed on the 5.1in.

~Bobby


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi guys...I'm the low rung on the ladder here, but I love my Parasound New Classic 7100. I have it set up (see my profile) as a 2.0, 2.2 or 7.2 channel setup, and while I'm sure something could make me happier (I'm sure the Anthem Statement would); overall I'm just smiling away! Of course it helps to have decent ancilliary equipment as well.
Cheers...


----------

